# A Chinese-American perspective on Japan



## foreverlost

Living in Japan as a Chinese-American, from my personal experience, is just not a very good experience sometimes. People here often look down ethnic Chinese and Koreans. 

Since I was born in Hong kong, I've always had a hard time explaining to Japanese where and what and where Hong Kong is , which is frustrating considering that the place is so close to Japan, sharing so much history together (Japanese military once occupied Hong Kong during WWII). I've been asked so many times if it was a part of Taiwan. Is very frustrating to know that they know nothing about Japan, even though Japanese culture is pretty prominent in Hong Kong. 

Going further, this shows how the education system, specifically on the subject of history, is problematic in Japan. Ive heard that in history books, they only have half a page about what the Japanese military did in China. Even less about the Nanjing massacre. The problem is that education should be unbiased and not control by someone with a interior motive. Unfortunately, in Japan, the government has control a look of things from being printed in their textbooks. Knowledge shouldn't be about what other people tell you to learn.

The English/ foreign language education is also horrible in Fukuoka. The level of English here is very low. Even though many students have been to eikaiwa for many many years, and spent so much $$, many still cannot hold a basic conversion in English. I think this has to do with the English teaching system and the lack of student engagement in Japan. 

Now, talking about my personal life again. Another reason why I don't like living in Japan is because of what the people have said and felt about me. They like to make a lot of biased assumptions about me based on my face, ethnicity and so on. For example, one time someone said that 'I don't act like usual Chinese.' Another time, after having a bad service from a restaurant or something , someone said: 'he must be Korean! I hate Koreans!' Even worse, one time my classmate said that in Europe the safely is getting worse. My racist Japanese teacher said "its because of the increase of immigrants there. Be careful if you see a black person or someone who 'looks like' an immigrant" Its these kind of words and thoughts that make me always really want to leave Japan, and go anywhere except Japan. If it weren't because of the contract that I have here in Japan, I would have left here immediately because there is no point in me staying here. All in all, there's nothing much left for me here in Japan ,and I am not really interested in the anime-scene anymore, I am a grown man. 

I'm a person who enjoys socializing and isn't easy for me here neither. Once they hear that I am ethnically Chinese , they spray their 'insect repellent' on me and lose their interest in talking to me. The media, government and entertainment industry does a great job of brainwashing Japanese into making Chinese look bad and Paris as the 'ideal' place to travel. There are plenty of amazing places to go to in the world, not just Paris or western Europe!! As a result, a look of Japanese look down on Chinese and Koreans and I heard a lot of nasty comments. 

Going even further, let me talk a bit about the girls in Japan. I really don't like the way Japanese think girls should act 'young and innocent'. Some act like that are 12 when they are really 30, I really don't like that and its really dumb, because I want normal conversations with a grown woman. I don't like the way they think walking like a duck is cute (pointing feet inwards). Its really dumb and bad for your legs. I really don't like the gender stereotypes here. Last of all , I really , really hate how everyone has to be the same shape and size, and they think you are fat if you are just a teeny tiny bit different from the Japanese average. I hate uniformity!! It boring!!

I hope that I will have a better experience in Japan the more I stay here, but so far it has had its up and downs (with more downs than ups)...

Sorry for the long reply ! Just wanted to get all my thoughts out


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxKnightsofnhi

Thank you for sharing your experience as an Asian American! I am also an Asian American of Vietnamese descent, and my fiance just received a job offer in Tokyo, Japan. We're moving within a month! I've never been to Japan, but my boyfriend, who is white, has been there before, and he loved it! My fiance, and I are in our mid to late 20s, and we still love anime, and we especially appreciate Japanese culture, and food. However, I was also a little worried that maybe he was treated so well in Japan because he is white. I'm worried that I will be biased against as I have been in the south of the United States, which I moved to for my fiance's sake since he is from the south. I really hope I don't receive the same prejudice in Japan as I did in the south because I hate the south of the United States. I'm originally from Boston. I'll update you on my experience once I arrive. We should meet up, too, if you are in or near Tokyo. I would love to meet with someone who speaks English, but also Japanese, so I can learn Japanese!


----------



## tkrave

Having hard time explaining where Hong Kong is to Japanese? OMG, did you write this like 30 years ago? I think most people in Japan knows where HK is. Talk about ignorance, When I was in high school (in LA), i told some classmates I was born in Taiwan. They asked me if thats the capital of Tokyo. I said its next to China, they asked me where China is. I didn't know how to answer that one.

I am Taiwanese-American and I've lived in Japan for 10+ years now. Originally i intended to stay 3-4 years, but I had so much fun, made a lot of friends, I enjoyed this place so much that I never left. Try going out and mingle with the locals. Go drinking is the most important thing, doesn't matter if you are a student or if you are here for work.

English speaking level is low here. Yes, but that's like saying MacDonalds sell hamburgers. This is Japan, they speak Japanese. Most countries only speak their national language, like people in the U.S. only speaks English, not French or Chinese. Many people in LA learn Spanish as a second language when in school. Does that mean every one of them is fluent in Spanish? The Spanish/foreign-language education is horrible in California?

English speak level is low, and that is a good thing for english speakers in this country to find a job, pick up girls (not so much in Tokyo anymore as english speakers are a dime a dozen here)...

Knightsofnhi> Japanese people are kind and friendly. Do not worry about being discriminated against. Sometimes you might think the locals are "discriminating" towards you. It is most likely not. They are just intimated by the fact they don't speak English and you dont speak Japanese. Just be patient and speak english slowly. 

Lets say you get drunk and fall asleep on the streets. If its Tokyo, either you wake up with everything including your wallet, or some police wakes you up or takes you to the police station to stay overnight, just to make sure you of your safety. They will even loan you some money for train ride home if needed. If this is Los Angeles, you will be lucky if you still got your pants on when you wake up. Japan is one of the safest countries. You have a good chance of getting your lost phone or wallet back (happened to me 3-4 times).

The only "discrimination" that I felt was when renting an apartment, some landlords are reluctant to rent to foreigners. I usually just tell the agent to arrange a meeting with landlord and once they see that I speak fluent Japanese, they always rent to me. Its just they don't speak English, don't want the extra hassle when problem arises. This has gotten better in recent years and shouldn't be a problem anymore. 

I also lived in HK for 2.5 years just few years back. Yes, more people speak English (but the local markets, shops etc still dont speak english), but believe me, the cleaness, the service levels, and all aspects of manners are way better here in Japan then hong kong.


----------



## wannaescapefronjapan

I've been in Japan for 8+ years and I totally understand what you are saying.
Japanese are nice and kind but they are mostly racists.Some people might think racism is everywhere, but in Japan they don't even think it's bad.
I also agree with that the reason of this is because of their education system.

I still love japanese food and fashion style.
But since i noticed that they are only nice when I am a customer, I started to make only Japanese friends who have foreign experience.Since then I feel much better, their working style is still drag me down though.They don't let me think by myself, they force to me follow a manual.

Of course this is my personal pinion. Many foreigners are enjoying in Japan. (mostly white I bet.)
I guess you have similar feeling with me.
Anyway, i highly recommend move to another country. especially if you have no problem with speaking English.


----------



## XOJ

*The world hates ethnic Chinese people, not just Japan!*

I'm so sorry for your experience, OP. I've only lived in the US my whole life, and my parents are from Taiwan. I get subpar treatment all the time. An average-looking white person is consistently treated better than better-looking Asian. White people can be lesser in every way - less polite, goof up, dumber, worse dressed, plainer - and they'll STILL be treated better than a Chinese person who is better in every way. And this is in my "progressive" US city. 

What you wrote is echoed by other people of Chinese descent online, such as Chinese Singaporean. People need to stop looking down on Chinese people. I'm not even all that Chinese - I only speak English fluently, and I've only read/watched English-language stuff my whole life. Yet people see me as so disgustingly foreign, in the worst way possible. People all over the world have a very hateful, deep-seated contempt for the Chinese diaspora. This is really shameful, and it needs to end. 

I was thinking of moving to Japan, but after reading so many horror stories from Chinese people in Japan, I might as well stay in the US, or consider some other country. Remember, I was born and raised in the US, and all ethnicities hate me here! White people write about bing able to get away with anything in Japan, but they're able to get away with anything in the US, too. People of all ethnicities treat white people a lot better - not just in Japan, but in the US and everywhere else. I live in a city that prides itself on being diverse and progressive, but it's SO hypocritical and hateful towards Chinese - including ABCs like me! People enjoy bullying and mistreating Chinese people all over the world - even if we're totally American! That's absolutely shameful.


----------

